# Newly Unemployed



## momech (May 20, 2011)

I just got shit canned. What a way to kick off the weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2011)

oh man I am sorry. theres a lot of suckage going around...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2011)

sorry dude. That is a really sucky way to start the weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck finding a better place to work.


----------



## willsee (May 20, 2011)

Happened to me 2 years ago....so I feel the pain


----------



## momech (May 20, 2011)

willsee said:


> Happened to me 2 years ago....so I feel the pain


Yeah, happened to me 2 years ago, too. I'm beginning to see a pattern here.


----------



## envirotex (May 20, 2011)

Sorry. Not good news...Hopefully, you've already got something going...


----------



## roadwreck (May 20, 2011)

That sucks. Hopefully it will turn out for the best.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to see this, momech.


----------



## MA_PE (May 20, 2011)

wow. sorry to hear it. sounds like you got blind sided, too. Hope things turn around quickly for you.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to read that. Better things are coming your way. Stay the course.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

I am also sorry to hear. Take some time for yourself to be angry and then hit the trail - a winning attitude is the best tool in these times of total suckage.

Not winning in a charlie sheen way mind you ... but, you know, winning. 

JR


----------



## ElCid03 (May 22, 2011)

Rolling with the punches always sucks but it's still forward progress, good luck with hopefully brighter prospects.


----------



## maryannette (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news, momech. Hopefully there is a better job waiting for you. Hope you find it soon.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this momech. Good luck and I hope you find a job quickly!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2011)

Man, that sucks...sorry to hear it. I hope you get vengeance on them by getting a much better job!


----------



## momech (May 23, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the support guys! I am hopeful something better is around the next corner.


----------



## Mary Faye (May 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. Look at USAjobs.gov and Linkedin.com for openings. I hope you find a much better job soon!


----------



## willsee (May 24, 2011)

What do you do?

What side of MO do you live on


----------



## johnf (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## momech (May 24, 2011)

willsee said:


> What do you do?What side of MO do you live on


I've spent most of my career in the management of the building components industry (mostly metal plate connected wood trusses). When the housing industry crashed in 08-09 I took an entry-level mechanical engineer position at a small aviation fueling consultant, which is what led me to get my PE. I've spent 11 of my 13 year career in manufacturing and 1.5 years in consulting. I'm in Kansas City.


----------



## Wolverine (May 25, 2011)

Great news on the firing! Now more time to spend spamming EB. Hint: The Politics forum has been a little dry lately since Chucktown vaporized.

(seriously, sorry to hear it.)

"Real Man's Guide to Breaking Up - Item #8": The best revenge is to get along better without [them].


----------



## EE_Mike (May 25, 2011)

Look at it this way. Your old company is no longer holding you back from realizing your full potential! Management experience + PE is a very marketable combination.

Best of luck finding a new job.


----------



## momech (Jun 9, 2011)

My first interview was today. I thought it went very well. Now crossing my fingers and waiting for my answer by the end of next week.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed here, too!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## picusld (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that is pretty encouraging.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 10, 2011)

Rock n Roll Playa!


----------



## momech (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm back among the working!!! Just got my offer. :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :th_rockon:


----------



## willsee (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds like you had more of a vacation than anything

congrats


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome Momech!!! Wow a month to the day...that is GREAT!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats, brah!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2011)

so whats the new job?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck with the new job!


----------



## momech (Jun 20, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> so whats the new job?


Product development engineer for a fire protection company.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats momech!!!


----------



## Amry69 (Jun 20, 2011)

Engineers who want to work typically do. Love this profession. Congrats!


----------



## johnf (Jun 20, 2011)

congrats...good job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Good luck!! 

JR


----------



## momech (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And btw, got a 6% raise.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations...too bad it would be in poor taste to gloat to your old company.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice work. Way to get er' done on the job hunt, congrats..


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2011)

momech said:


> Thanks everyone! And btw, got a 6% raise.


Hell yeah! Just look at your time off as an extended vacation!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeebus... I just now read this thread. Way to pull off the happy ending, momech!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2011)

Way to go momech!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice to see there are still jobs to be had. Nice work!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2011)

congrats momech. I hope the new place works out well for you.


----------



## picusld (Jun 21, 2011)

momech said:


> I'm back among the working!!! Just got my offer. :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :th_rockon:


big time congrats.

Quick question...How did you find the job?

Job Board

headhunter

Know a guy who knows a guy?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 21, 2011)

glad to hear...hopefully they don't block eb.com


----------



## momech (Jun 23, 2011)

picusld said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back among the working!!! Just got my offer. :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :th_rockon:
> ...


Found the position on indeed.com, but have a friend who is a former co-worker that now works there and put in a good word for me. Also used LinkedIn to have a friend of a friend put in a good word for me.


----------

